# ايهما تختار العــــــتاب ثم الرحيل ام الرحيل بصـــــــمت,,؟؟؟



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

*كثيرا ما تحدث المشاكل** .. بين الاصدقاء ... بين الاخوه .. بين الاحبه ..





×




وكثيرا ما تكون هذه المشاكل كبيره .. وتصل لدرجه ان الشخص المجروح لا يمكنه التحمل .. ويقرر الرحيل ..!! 





ياترى ..






لو كنت في هذا الموقف .. انجرحت من ...صديقك .. حبيبك .. ..الخ ..



ولم تستطيح تحمل صدمه الجرح ... وقررت الرحيل عنه ..




××××××


×××



مالذي سوف تفعله ..؟؟




هل تتركه **وترحل بصمت دون علمه ..او حتى اخباره .. حتي لا تجرح مشاعره مثل ما جرحك ..






ام تذهب له وتعاتبه **..





وتقول له انه جرحك جرح كبير **لا يمكنه ان يلتئم .. وانك تود الرحيل عنه ..






ام ماذا تفعل ..؟؟




واتمني ذكر السبب **.. لماذا اخترت هذا النوع من الرحيل ..






اتمنى مشاركة الجميع ..





ما الذي تفضلونه **.. الرحيل بصمت دون علم احد ... ام العتاب والكلام قبل الرحيل .. وفتح جروح قديمه,,,,
*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 مارس 2011)

*الرحيل بصمت أفضل بكثير
لان البشر قد أصابهم الغرور و التكبر و لا ينفع معهم عتاب !

مرررررسي يا روزي للموضوع الروعة  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

لا أعرف
شكرا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو


----------



## govany shenoda (6 مارس 2011)

طبعا العتاب انا لو مش بحب الشخص ده ويفرق معايا اوي 
هرحل واسيب كل حاجه ورايا 
لو مشيت من غير عتاب الجرج هيكبر وهتبقي فرقه لوقت طويل 
ربنا ميجبش زعل مع حد ولا رحيل
ميرسي ياقمر​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

*طبعا العتاب *
*نفرض انك كنتى فاهمة غلط *
*مش همشى وهظلم حد*
*الا لما اتأكد انة يستاهل او تستاهل الرحيل *
*والفراق عشان عمرى مفكر ابكى علية او عليها فى يوم*
*ميرسى روزى *
*وحابة اسمع رايك الشخصى *​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> طبعا العتاب انا لو مش بحب الشخص ده ويفرق معايا اوي
> 
> هرحل واسيب كل حاجه ورايا
> لو مشيت من غير عتاب الجرج هيكبر وهتبقي فرقه لوقت طويل
> ...


 

تمام حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *طبعا العتاب *​
> *نفرض انك كنتى فاهمة غلط *
> *مش همشى وهظلم حد*
> *الا لما اتأكد انة يستاهل او تستاهل الرحيل *
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

نورتني

وحاضر هقول رأيي


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

وجهة نظري ان سواء الشخص ده كان قريب مني او شخص مايفرقش معايا اصلا​ 
لكن لو حصل حاجه واتفهمت غلط  لو يهمني هعاتبه بمحبه واوصله وجهة نظري ونرجع زي الاول​ 
انما لو مش يهمني​ 
هحب اني اوضحله بردو سوء الفهم ومقصدي من اللي حصل ومش يهمني بقي بعد كده يقتنع او لا​ 
لكن احب اوصل وجهة نظري حتي لو مكنش يفرق معايا وهرحل ومفيش رجوع تاني بينا بكل الصور ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وجهة نظري ان سواء الشخص ده كان قريب مني او شخص مايفرقش معايا اصلا​
> 
> لكن لو حصل حاجه واتفهمت غلط لو يهمني هعاتبه بمحبه واوصله وجهة نظري ونرجع زي الاول​
> انما لو مش يهمني​
> ...


*صح يا روزى يا حبيبتى *
*كلامك مظبوط*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *صح يا روزى يا حبيبتى *
> 
> *كلامك مظبوط* ​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي انتي


----------



## اكيلا__________ (6 مارس 2011)

:new4::new4:أختار العتاب لانو ممكن كون فهمانة الموضوع خطأ


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

تمام يا قمر

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## انريكي (6 مارس 2011)

*ام تذهب له  وتعاتبه **..

وتقول له انه جرحك جرح كبير **لا يمكنه  ان يلتئم .. وانك تود الرحيل عنه ..

لان يمكن اكون فاهم غلط

واعاتبه ولو احس انه مش مهتم ارحل ومستحيل ارجع

موضوع تحفة يا روزي

الرب يباركك


 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مارس 2011)

احب العتاب اولا كى اوضح وجهة نظرى


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (6 مارس 2011)

ام العتاب والكلام قبل الرحيل .. وفتح جروح قديمه,,,,

افضل ان اواجهه واعاتبه قبل رحيلي
عندها سوف اكون مرتاحة
لاني سوف اقول وجهة نظري ومن الممكن ان يكون سوء فهم
المهم ان اواجهه​ 

موضووع رائع
شكرا لك روزي
تحياتي لك

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2011)

اكيد المواجهه والعتاب افضل شئ
علي الاقل عشان محدش يحس انه ظلم او اتظلم

بس دا مش بيحصل مع كله
في ناس بيكون الرحيل عنهم بصمت اريح بكتير ليهم قبلنا

وميرسي يا سكره علي المواضيع الجميله زيك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *
> ما الذي تفضلونه **.. الرحيل بصمت دون علم احد ... ام العتاب والكلام قبل الرحيل .. وفتح جروح قديمه,,,,
> *​




*انا بفضل
الرحيل بكل هدوء وبصمت
لانه افضل من اي اتكلم وافتح في موضوع يعتبر انتهي
ميرسي ليكي روزي​*


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

الاختيار الثاني
الرحيل بصمت
وانتي عارفة السبب
شكرا لموضوعك يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> *ام تذهب له  وتعاتبه **..
> 
> وتقول له انه جرحك جرح كبير **لا يمكنه  ان يلتئم .. وانك تود الرحيل عنه ..
> 
> ...




نورت يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> احب العتاب اولا كى اوضح وجهة نظرى




تمام ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> ام العتاب والكلام قبل الرحيل .. وفتح جروح قديمه,,,,
> 
> افضل ان اواجهه واعاتبه قبل رحيلي
> عندها سوف اكون مرتاحة
> ...




شكرا حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اكيد المواجهه والعتاب افضل شئ
> علي الاقل عشان محدش يحس انه ظلم او اتظلم
> 
> بس دا مش بيحصل مع كله
> ...




ربنا يخليكي

ده من زوقك ورقتك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا بفضل
> الرحيل بكل هدوء وبصمت
> لانه افضل من اي اتكلم وافتح في موضوع يعتبر انتهي
> ميرسي ليكي روزي​*




ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> الاختيار الثاني
> الرحيل بصمت
> وانتي عارفة السبب
> شكرا لموضوعك يا روزي




عارفه يا جوجو

ميرسي ليك


----------



## Maroo Magdi (24 يونيو 2011)

اذا كان شخص له معزة خاصة عندى هعتب عليه لكن لو حد صديق عادى مش مقرب منى همشى مش هعتب عليه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي لرأيك يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

الرحيل بصمت اهون واحسن
طيب طالما راحلين راحلين نوجع دماغنا ليه في الرغي
وانا مبحبش ارغي كتير هههه
زاءد ان الموضوع فيه جرح
وانك تعاتبي فيه وتتكلمي فيه كانك بدوسي ع الجرح ده
فصعب الكلام 
والرحيل بصت بالمسبالي اهون واحسن
شكرا لموضوعك الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

يمكن الرحيل في صمت اريح للي يقدر ينفذه

عارفه انا دايما بفضل الرحيل لكن بيكون لازم اخرج اللي جوايا عشان بكون بموت ولازم اتكلم حتي لو كلامي مش هيجيب نتيجة وانه زي قلته لكن لازم اخرج اللي جوايا عشان غير كده بتعب اكتر

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2011)

*انا فيا حاجة وحشة اوى ما بعرفش ازعل من حد و لو زعلت و اخد جنب ما اكترش عن يومين و يبقى صعبان عليا نفسى زى العيال الضغيرة 
و اروح اعاتب اللى زعلنى على طول سامحنى كان بها ... ما سمحنيش يبقى عملت اللى عليا عشان اعرف انا بليل 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يمكن الرحيل في صمت اريح للي يقدر ينفذه
> 
> عارفه انا دايما بفضل الرحيل لكن بيكون لازم اخرج اللي جوايا عشان بكون بموت ولازم اتكلم حتي لو كلامي مش هيجيب نتيجة وانه زي قلته لكن لازم اخرج اللي جوايا عشان غير كده بتعب اكتر
> 
> ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر



بصي هو اللي انتي بتقوليه صححح
لما بترحلي بصمت مبتنسيش وتفضلي تقولي ياريتني قولت وقولت
انا بفضل دايما بيني وبين نفسي بعذب نفسي بحوارات في دماغي وانا تايهه 
بس كمان الشخصيه هنا ليها دور
انا مبتكلمش ولا بلوم ولا بقول ليه كتييير
بفضل اسكت لكني بخسر كتير وبتعب 
انا مع اللي بيتكلم بس اني اعملو انا ضدو هههه
شوفتي التناقض هههه
انتي اجمل يا روزي
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه مش تناقض يا قمر انا فهماكي
بس ان جيتي للصراحه في الحالتين تعب وحزن

سواء اتكلمنا او سكتنا بردو الجرح واحد ههههههههه ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه مش تناقض يا قمر انا فهماكي
> بس ان جيتي للصراحه في الحالتين تعب وحزن
> 
> سواء اتكلمنا او سكتنا بردو الجرح واحد ههههههههه ​



ايووووووون   صحححح
ربنا يفرح قلبكك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

امين يارب

ويفرحك يا حبيبتي


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

انا عن نفسي بحب اعاتب وبعدين امشي
بس مش بحب اعاتب في نفس وقت الزعل
لان انا وهو بنكون خرجنا عن شعورنا وممكن نقول كلام يضايق لانه وقت زعل
ببعد شوية لحد ما اهدي وابدا اعاتب
لما اعاتب لو حسيت انه باقي عليا وحس بغلطه هسامحه
لكن لو لقيته مش فارق معاه ساعتها همشي نهائي
وانا بفضل النوع ده لاني بحب اعمل اللي عليا لاخر وقت
علشان مش اجي في يوم واندم علي حاجة عملتها ابدا
بحب اطبق المثل يا بخت من بات مظلوم​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

كلام سليم يا مرمورة انا بقي بعاتب في وقتها لو في فرصه هههههههههههه واتخانق وبعدها اهدا خالص وممكن احس بالذنب تجاه الشخص ده بس بصفي الامور وفي النهاية بيكون في صلح لاني مش بحب اخسر حد بعزه لكن في ظروف ومواقف بتخلي الواحد يكون مضطر يخرج اللي جواه من كتر مافي جرح وتعب لازم يجي يوم ونفضفض عشان نرتاح ونصفي اي خلاف وتكون بداية جديدة


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

لا بصي العتاب في نفس الوقت بيكون صعب خصوصا لو لسه الاعصاب مشدودة
لان في كلام هيتقال وهتاخدوا قرارات مش سليمة وممكن تندموا عليها
بصراحة لو انا بتخانق مع حد
لو انا بعزه اوي بحاول امتص غضبه واي كلام بيقوله وقت الزعل مش باخد عليه وبستحمله
لانه عارفة انه كلام وقت زعل ومن ورا قلبه
لما نهدي خالص نتعاتب واعاتبه كمان علي الكلام اللي قاله ونصفي
بس بيني وبينك اوقات وقت الزعل بيتقال كلام بيوجع اوي مش من السهل انك تسامحي فيه وتنسيه
في كلام لو خرج منك مش بتعرف ترجعيه لانه بيكون جرح اللي قدامك خلاص وصعب انك تداويه
وساعتها هنا الرحيل اجباري​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

معاكي حق بس صدقيني يمكن اغلب الوقت بتحمل واسكت ولما انفجر بقي هههههههه مدافع رشاشه بتخرج

والحمد لله اللي قريبين مني مش بياخدوا علي كلامي وقتها عشان عارفين اني بكون تعبانه لكن لما بروق بيطلعوا عيني وبنعكس وابدأ انا اصالح بقي بنبدل هههههههههه

واهي بتمشي الاحوال​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

قط وفار يعني
هههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا روزي
ربنا ما يجيب زعل ولا خناق ابدا بين اي حد​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه اه صدقيني ناقر ونقير وبعدها زي الفل ولا كأن حاجة حصلت

انتي اللي عسل يا مرمورتي وربنا يفرحك دايما يارب​


----------



## نيفين جمال (26 يونيو 2011)

انا اختار الرحيل بصمت لان العتاب بيتعب الطرفين وبعدين وقت لما تقرري انك ترحلي وتنسحبي من المشوار معني كده انا مليتي الموضوع ومش باقيه عليه ربنا معاكي ويسهلك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يونيو 2011)

*ام تذهب له وتعاتبه

لماذا ؟

قول الكتاب

* *أن أخطأ إليك أخوك فأذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما"  
مت 15:1
*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 يونيو 2011)

*انا بفضل الصمت والرحيل لانه ما بحب العتاب وبما اني انجرحت فحتى لو عاتبت فمافي شي رح يزيل جرحي فالصمت افضل​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

نيفين جمال قال:


> انا اختار الرحيل بصمت لان العتاب بيتعب الطرفين وبعدين وقت لما تقرري انك ترحلي وتنسحبي من المشوار معني كده انا مليتي الموضوع ومش باقيه عليه ربنا معاكي ويسهلك حياتك​




ميرسي يا نيفين بس اوقات بيكون الرحيل حل لعدم التسبب في خلاف اكبر

مش معني كده ان الشخص اصبح مش باقي علي الطرف التاني لكن اوقات بيكون حل


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *ام تذهب له وتعاتبه
> 
> لماذا ؟
> 
> ...




جميل اوي يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا بفضل الصمت والرحيل لانه ما بحب العتاب وبما اني انجرحت فحتى لو عاتبت فمافي شي رح يزيل جرحي فالصمت افضل​*




ميرسي ليكي يا رنا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2011)

لا احب العتاب

طبعاً التأكد من الحاصل واجب

انما بدون عتاب

سأحلق مع الياح العابرة

مغادرا ذاك الصرح

ميغسي غوزي


----------



## نيفين جمال (9 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا نيفين بس اوقات بيكون الرحيل حل لعدم التسبب في خلاف اكبر
> 
> مش معني كده ان الشخص اصبح مش باقي علي الطرف التاني لكن اوقات بيكون حل


انا كنت حاسه ان انا بكلم عن نفسي وفعلا الرحيل اوقات بيكون سبب لحل مشكله ربنا يكون معاكي ويحللك كل مشاكلك


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *ام تذهب له وتعاتبه
> 
> لماذا ؟
> 
> ...




لازم يبقى فى عتاب بس بسيط مش نكد طبعا 

عتاب محبه يوضح الامور 

لان ممكن بالعتاب المحب الامور توضح 

ولو مفيش تفاهم فى العتاب اترك الشخص بصمت 

ميرسى روزى


----------



## وردة يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

*افضل العتاب ثم العتاب لاني ممكن ارجع واصالح الشخص دا مرة اخري فلا اترك الجرح القديم بدون تعقيم وتحليل لسؤء الفهم ربما يكون ظالمني او ظلماه بس انا بعمل الكلام ده لما يكون الشخص دا غالي عندي ويهمني انه يفهمني صح وليس لتشويه صورتي امام الجميع ظلم انا احب العتاب لاني قلبي ابيض و احب ان اتكلم بما في قلبي بدل ما افضل طول عمري فاهمة غلط وظلماه ؛*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2011)

* الرحيل بصمت دون علم احد
لاني لو عتبت في اللحظة دي المشاكل هتزيد
وبعد فترة هعاتب بس لما نهدي شوية
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> لا احب العتاب
> 
> طبعاً التأكد من الحاصل واجب
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

نيفين جمال قال:


> انا كنت حاسه ان انا بكلم عن نفسي وفعلا الرحيل اوقات بيكون سبب لحل مشكله ربنا يكون معاكي ويحللك كل مشاكلك




امين

ويكون معاكي دايما يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

دموع حزينه قال:


> *افضل العتاب ثم العتاب لاني ممكن ارجع واصالح الشخص دا مرة اخري فلا اترك الجرح القديم بدون تعقيم وتحليل لسؤء الفهم ربما يكون ظالمني او ظلماه بس انا بعمل الكلام ده لما يكون الشخص دا غالي عندي ويهمني انه يفهمني صح وليس لتشويه صورتي امام الجميع ظلم انا احب العتاب لاني قلبي ابيض و احب ان اتكلم بما في قلبي بدل ما افضل طول عمري فاهمة غلط وظلماه ؛*




تمام

ميرسي جدا للمرور الجميل وربنا يفرحك


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> * الرحيل بصمت دون علم احد
> لاني لو عتبت في اللحظة دي المشاكل هتزيد
> وبعد فترة هعاتب بس لما نهدي شوية
> *​




ميرسي  لرأيك يا بنوته

ربنا يعوضك


----------

